# Mise à jour Goodreader 4 : anciens fichiers 3 ?



## Rollmops (27 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous 


J'ai fait la mise à jour (payante) de Goodreader 3 à Goodrader 4. 

J’ai fait ce qu’ils recommandent pour récupérer mes fichiers Goodrear 3 car ce n'est pas automatique. 


https://www.goodreader.com


Ça ne fonctionne pas.

J’ai contacté le support : ils n'ont répondu dans un premier temps qu'ils avaient bien reçu mon mail et qu'ils y répondraient.


Cela fait presque 1 mois et je n'ai pas de réponse ...

Je les ai relancé, toujours rien...


J’ai réessayé de recontacter le support sur leur site mais il semble y avoir un problème : une roue se met à tourner indéfiniment quand je clique sur l’onglet « support »...


Peut-être que l'un d'entre vous a aussi fait cette mise à jour et qu’il  a réussi à récupérer ses anciens fichiers ?


Le cas échéant, merci de me dire comment.


----------



## Locke (27 Octobre 2017)

Je n'ai pas ce logiciel, mais officiellement voilà ce qui est dit…


> Les applications obsolètes GoodReader 3 ont été supprimées en 2014 et remplacées par la version moderne de GoodReader 4. Si vous utilisez toujours l'une des anciennes applications GoodReader 3 32 bits, elles ne fonctionneront pas dans iOS 11 qui ne prend en charge que les applications 64 bits.
> 
> Si vous avez mis à jour vers iOS 11 et avez besoin de récupérer vos fichiers depuis GoodReader 3, vous pouvez les copier sur votre ordinateur via USB. Vous pouvez le faire avec notre outil gratuit de transfert de fichiers GoodReaderUSB pour votre ordinateur ou vous pouvez utiliser le partage de fichiers iTunes, puis transférer les fichiers de votre ordinateur vers GoodReader 4 en utilisant le même outil.


Tu as bien installé leur petit logiciel qui a l'air de fonctionner sous macOS Sierra… http://www.goodreader.com/goodreader-usb.html …si oui, que se passe-t-il chez toi ? Tu as essayé comme mentionné avec leur logiciel et depuis iTunes ?

Et aussi des réglages de partage sous iTunes… https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201301


----------



## Rollmops (27 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour Locke 

Oui j’ai bien téléchargé cette petite appli 64 bits (car je suis sur Windows 7 64 bits)

J’ai aussi connecté mon iPad au Pc et ouvert Itunes.
Mais quand j’essaie de glisser/ déposer les fichiers de GR 3 (ds apps d’Itunes) sur GR 4 sur l’icône de Goodreader 4 (sur cette petite appli) ça ne fonctionne pas.

De même si j’essaie de copier avec la souris (clic droit) il n’y a pas de menu qui apparaît donc je ne peux sélectionner « copier »


----------



## Locke (27 Octobre 2017)

Rollmops a dit:


> Oui j’ai bien téléchargé cette petite appli 64 bits (car je suis sur Windows 7 64 bits)


Nous pas savoir que tu étais sous Windows, donc il faut voir avec des forums pour Windows. Tu n'auras pas d'aide ici, vu que tout se passe depuis un PC.

Les systèmes étant complètement différents, un membre sous macOS sera incapable, hormis les recommandations du site officiel, de te donner des renseignements techniques.


----------

